# Can you see my Tonsils



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Posting this as I think it was so funny, they were play fighting and captured this on my phone


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

haha realy god pics, ya clicked at the rite moment 

both cute but that one wiv its mouth open is realllllyyy nice


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww great pic


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lol,,,,very good


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

it looks like the lil one is saying " ewwwww breath" haha. look at its face pmsl


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> it looks like the lil one is saying " ewwwww breath" haha. look at its face pmsl


hehehe that made me giggle


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He/she looks like hes burst into song! Really funny.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great picture,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, great shot*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i think she forgot to put her teeth in lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha realy god pics, ya clicked at the rite moment
> 
> both cute but that one wiv its mouth open is realllllyyy nice


Thanks, that one is Posh


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

nici said:


> lol,,,,very good


Thanks Nici these 2 are nutters they never stop


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Awwww great pic


Thanks Debbie


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> it looks like the lil one is saying " ewwwww breath" haha. look at its face pmsl


thats what I thought, as if she saw something she did not like the look of


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Insane said:


> He/she looks like hes burst into song! Really funny.


She is very vocal when she starts, cannot hear the TV Thanks


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> great picture,


Thank you


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, great shot*


Thanks a lot


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> i think she forgot to put her teeth in lol


Haha She does look as if she has no teeth Thank you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great picture , both lovely dogs


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ha ha fab photos


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great picture , both lovely dogs


Thank you for lovely comment


----------



## squeeby (Jun 2, 2008)

hahaha.... 
very funny pic!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol great pic


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

clueless said:


> Posting this as I think it was so funny, they were play fighting and captured this on my phone


very nice pic
heres another good un


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> very nice pic
> heres another good un


i like that pic


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

garryd said:


> very nice pic
> heres another good un


Good Yin


----------

